# went fishing today! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hee....!

So Rick and I finally got out to Burds and we had lots of fun! I had a disposable camera but I didn't use up all of the pics yet. As soon as I get it developed I'll make sure to share with you guys 

By the time we got there it was sunny and awesome. Not too hot or cold. The guys there are super nice and helpful since we've never fished for trout before. We fished at the middle pond for a while and watched a little kid pull this huge trout out of the back pond with the giant smarter fish LOL

So Ricky and I figured we'd try there with no luck. They just arn't that dumb lol. We went back to the middle pond for a few and then with our last fish we back to the big pond and I landed a big guy! 

The guys there cleaned them up for us and i've got about 7 fish in the freezer waiting for our fish cook in sept sometime. My brother was so happy to be able to go out and do some fishing and was very thankful which was nice to hear. :3

The price per pound was a bit more than listed on the site but crap they are nice fish and should be a great dinner ^^


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Reminds of fishing when I was a kid, mind you that was up in Rosseau. Used to fish for Rainbow, Brown and River Trout. Never liked the taste, but Grandpa loved them.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sounds like you had a great time. I prefer going out in the "wild" to fish...nothing like getting sunburned, windburned and eaten by mosquitoes and not catching anything to make it a great day.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!

What were the sizes of the fish you caught?? 

and the price??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The price worked out to be around 17 bucks a fish. These had all been over a foot and thick fish. The big guy we got out at the end was at least two feet including head and fins and is soooo thick. LOL we had fun trying to separate them all into bags to share with people.

Ya rice we hope to do more wild fishing next year when we are a bit more organized. I hope to take Ricky out to some of the other places that had been suggested to fish at. 

Those guys have some nice teeth too..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> sounds like you had a great time. I prefer going out in the "wild" to fish...nothing like getting sunburned, windburned and eaten by mosquitoes and not catching anything to make it a great day.


lol i hear ya, me and my father go out and do that every few weeks. usually catch 2-4 rainbows or speckled trout.

you forgot rained on too lol if your that outgoing.


----------

